# 30g okay for goldfish?



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to buy a common goldfish and I know that they need 40g, but I only have a 30g available :I I want to build a pond, but my mother might or might not like the idea (After all she owns the roof I have over my head). She is currently working on the backyard to make it look lovely and wanted a fountain so hopefully she will settle for a pond (But it gets really HOT here so a pond might be a no go). 



Original question: Can I keep a common goldfish in a 30g if I keep up with water changes (I don't mind them because I like to interact with my fish).


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well. In the long run you don't want a 30g. It's to small. In the future he can get to a foot or even bigger. A pond will definitely be a better idea. 40g for your common Goldie is still to small but it's a great size for a grow out tank. I personally think common and comet goldfish belong in ponds, but I do Know that a 55g is a decent size for a common.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Blu. I will ask my mom tomorrow about the pond. Hopefully she will be in a good mood when I ask her or I would have to get a fancy goldfish. (How long does it take a common to reach full maturity on average?)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not to sure about how fast they age. It's a mix of genetis and how well you keep your water quality and how well you feed your goldfish nutrition.

But you do know about fancy goldfish and how many gallons they need? If you don't just ask me, I have more knowledge in the fancy goldfish section than your single tail goldfish cousins


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol don't worry I know about Fancies. Why are single tails harder to learn about? :/


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh there not harder, probably much more easier, it's just that I don't take much interest into single tail goldfish, I have 2 fancies and they've interested me more... I'm just not the single tail type goldfish owner 

What kind of goldfish owner are you!?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol thanks Blu ^^ I wish I had room for a 120g then I should be able to get single tails, but I would end up dead in the morning if I ever got one. Although my father is going to get one so I would just sabotage his saltwater tank project and put singletails in it. MUAHAHAHA. >:3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha yea. Have you've ever had you hands with the fancy Goldie's before? Their very interesting and to mention. Adorable!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I did take care of some when my friend went on vacation so that's how I learned how to care for them.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh ok.  Have you ever planned on getting some in the future. Their more exotic than your singletails but don't get as big!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I actually have! ^^ Which is why I have a 30g, but then was thinking my mom wouldn't tolerate another tank in the house which is why I was thinking of getting single tails in a pond outdoors so she can sit on the bench and read while there is a pond there.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Great idea  good night! Lol it's time for my forever nap!


----------

